
Climate activists plan to use drones to shut down Heathrow Airport next month - pseudolus
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/29/climate-activists-plan-to-use-drones-to-shut-down-heathrow-airport-next-month/
======
pseudolus
At what point in time will activists realize that shutting down roads, runways
and railways only elicits rage and diminishes any sympathy that people have
for the particular cause at issue? Idiots.

~~~
luckylion
[https://slatestarcodex.com/2014/12/17/the-toxoplasma-of-
rage...](https://slatestarcodex.com/2014/12/17/the-toxoplasma-of-rage/) has a
nice theory on why they choose high-publicty, low-apparent-value targets.

